# Turn in wireless capability without hot keys



## Jon20D (Jan 27, 2013)

My sister has given me her old laptop, its a medion akoya s5612, purchased from aldi a few years back. The keyboard on it is completely broken and none of the keys work. I have wiped the hdd and re-installed windows 7. I have updated all the drivers but I cannot get the wlan on. It is activated by pressing fn + f8 however I am unable to press this due to the keyboard not working. I have a usb keyboard but does not have an fn key. I have tried using virtual downloaded keyboards aswell the windows 7 easy access keyboard but that doesnt work. Also when I go to windows mobility centre the option for wireless is greyed out. I have also tried entering the bios but no options there for wlan. Anyone got any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* open up *Network Adapters,* do you see a *wifi adapter* listed there? If not, and it it not listed in the Bios, this computer may not have ever had a wifi adapter. 
If it does, go to Start/Search and type* ncpa.cpl* and press enter. If the wifi adapter is listed here you can right click it and *Enable* it.


----------



## Jon20D (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Yes there is a network adapter. When I try to do the second part of what you said and right click there isn't an option for enable only disable. I also was messing about with putting ubuntu on and trying to use commands do enable it but i think it needs to be turned on by hardware and the only way to do that is fn+f8 which I cant do without the keyboard


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start/Search and type *OSK *and press enter to use the On Screen Keyboard


----------



## Jon20D (Jan 27, 2013)

Tried that first, didn't work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would suggest you get a replacement http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...mputers&field-keywords=Medion+laptop+keyboard
or try remapping the keys and see if you can enable the wifi then can't guarantee anything though Map Any Key to Any Key on Windows 7 / XP / Vista - How-To Geek


----------

